#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Browsing at workplaces reduces the productivity of workers?

## Adiza

The companies blaming the workers for surfing internet on unrelated work at the working time, which reduces the productivity of the company. 
It is also found that the reason for slacking at work is that the employees dont feel challenged enough in their job, they feel uninterested. 


*Do you think companies must have policies for personal internet use in the workplace?*
*What is your idea about browsing the internet at workplaces?*

----------


## Joker

> The companies blaming the workers for surfing internet on unrelated work at the working time, which reduces the productivity of the company. 
> It is also found that the reason for slacking at work is that the employees don’t feel challenged enough in their job, they feel uninterested. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think companies must have policies for personal internet use in the workplace?*
> *What is your idea about browsing the internet at workplaces?*


All time work create less productivity, Browsing internet is not bad. Who will give that much of internet for Free!!!

----------


## Lorraine

> The companies blaming the workers for surfing internet on unrelated work at the working time, which reduces the productivity of the company. 
> It is also found that the reason for slacking at work is that the employees don’t feel challenged enough in their job, they feel uninterested. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think companies must have policies for personal internet use in the workplace?*
> *What is your idea about browsing the internet at workplaces?*


Actually, it reduces the work efficiency. when we are surfing in the internet we never feel the passing of time. So when a worker surfing at the workplace what will happen for other works, his duties?

----------


## Assassin

> The companies blaming the workers for surfing internet on unrelated work at the working time, which reduces the productivity of the company. 
> It is also found that the reason for slacking at work is that the employees dont feel challenged enough in their job, they feel uninterested. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think companies must have policies for personal internet use in the workplace?*
> *What is your idea about browsing the internet at workplaces?*


Browsing Internet is not so good, if it's necessary to browse related with work that can be acceptable.

----------


## Adiza

> All time work create less productivity, Browsing internet is not bad. Who will give that much of internet for Free!!!


All-time work will make workers feel bored and stressed. But you can have some other alternative ways to overcome that problem. But most of the youngster surf internet, or use Facebook in company working hours. Is that okay? Aren't they misusing their privileges?

----------


## Adiza

> Actually, it reduces the work efficiency. when we are surfing in the internet we never feel the passing of time. So when a worker surfing at the workplace what will happen for other works, his duties?


You are right. Actually, s/he will be a reason for others' demotivation in work. Once we start using the internet, we don't know how time passes. So the staffs shouldn't misuse it for their personal usage.

----------


## Bhavya

> The companies blaming the workers for surfing internet on unrelated work at the working time, which reduces the productivity of the company. 
> It is also found that the reason for slacking at work is that the employees don’t feel challenged enough in their job, they feel uninterested. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think companies must have policies for personal internet use in the workplace?*
> *What is your idea about browsing the internet at workplaces?*


Browsing will definitely affect the productivity at work,We have to manage our time and allocate time for personal calls or browsing which shouldn't affect our work.
We have to be Sincere to our work.

----------


## Shana

> The companies blaming the workers for surfing internet on unrelated work at the working time, which reduces the productivity of the company. 
> It is also found that the reason for slacking at work is that the employees don’t feel challenged enough in their job, they feel uninterested. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think companies must have policies for personal internet use in the workplace?*
> *What is your idea about browsing the internet at workplaces?*


Of course it affects! Surfing the web usually affects our daily life and if it's the workplace, then nothing good comes of it.

----------


## Moana

> The companies blaming the workers for surfing internet on unrelated work at the working time, which reduces the productivity of the company. 
> It is also found that the reason for slacking at work is that the employees don’t feel challenged enough in their job, they feel uninterested. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think companies must have policies for personal internet use in the workplace?*
> *What is your idea about browsing the internet at workplaces?*


HI! From my point of view I guess that there should be a limitation on the use of personal internet. It definitekly would decrease our productivity.

----------


## Moana

> Browsing Internet is not so good, if it's necessary to browse related with work that can be acceptable.


very true! I guess you've experienced with this? lol

----------


## Adiza

> Of course it affects! Surfing the web usually affects our daily life and if it's the workplace, then nothing good comes of it.


True Shana, not only in working places, it distracts our daily life too. Once I get into surf something, I always end up watching something else  :Frown:

----------


## Adiza

> HI! From my point of view I guess that there should be a limitation on the use of personal internet. It definitekly would decrease our productivity.


What is the limitation boundary? It differs from person to person. 
From my POV using office internet for our personal use is dishonest.

----------


## Shana

> HI! From my point of view I guess that there should be a limitation on the use of personal internet. It definitekly would decrease our productivity.


Sadly, the words limitation and the web doesn't go in one sentence, coz whenever we enter the internet, something hooks us in and we're lost in it forever. 5min browsing becomes a 30min surfing.

----------


## Bhavya

> Sadly, the words limitation and the web doesn't go in one sentence, coz whenever we enter the internet, something hooks us in and we're lost in it forever. 5min browsing becomes a 30min surfing.


Totally agree with you Shana, first we surf something on the internet but within minutes we shift into surf something and it continues for a long time, So it's better to avoid browsing when we have important works to do.

----------

